# 650B Bianchi Conversion



## zxebay (Sep 20, 2011)

So I've decided to convert my 1995 Eros into a touring/offroad commuting machine. 

I could really use some help finding a decent set of 650b wheels that are campy 8speed compatible. Anyone have any ideas? Should I custom build, or find a prebuilt? 

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated. 

I'll post progress of the bike once I start getting parts (panniers/fenders/new wheels etc.)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Just guessing a bit here, but I'd bet you'll have trouble finding pre-built wheels in that slightly rare rim size with Campy-compatible hubs. If you do find any you'll have very few to choose from. I think you'll be better off picking rims and hub and building.


----------



## noglider (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you decided what you'll do for brakes?


----------



## zxebay (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm gonna go with the Tektro Long pulls I think. Unless someone has a good reason I should go cantis.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

zxebay said:


> I'm gonna go with the Tektro Long pulls I think. Unless someone has a good reason I should go cantis.


Cantis are not an option on your frame...or am I missing something? I don't see the brake posts on your frame/fork.


----------



## zxebay (Sep 20, 2011)

SilverStar said:


> Cantis are not an option on your frame...or am I missing something? I don't see the brake posts on your frame/fork.


Therefore, no good reasons I guess


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Ha! Yeah, the Tektros should be fine -- you may want to swap the stock pads for Koolstops, though.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Why not just go with the wheels you have? Put some touring tires on and go. This is coming form someone who rides a 650b MTB.


----------



## zxebay (Sep 20, 2011)

Swissstop greens


----------



## zxebay (Sep 20, 2011)

Dream Plus said:


> Why not just go with the wheels you have? Put some touring tires on and go. This is coming form someone who rides a 650b MTB.


Here's why.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Get whichever shimano compatible 650 wheelset you like and use the American Classic cassette.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

That should be a cool 650b conversion - can't wait to see the after photos!

Custom wheels are the only choice for touring. They are well built, last a long time, and don't require much tuning. You can spend less on machine-built commodity wheels, but you'll also spend later on retrues, respokes and such.

I've been mulling over converting my wife's old Italian racing frame to 650b. The front fork clearance is the sticking point - she'll need a new fork with square shoulders in order to fit 35mm+ tires. Then we have to deal with paint matching it to the frame. How are the clearances around your sloping fork crown? There's a 650b conversion website which gives measurements with which to check frame clearance before you invest in parts...


----------



## zxebay (Sep 20, 2011)

ispoke said:


> How are the clearances around your sloping fork crown? There's a 650b conversion website which gives measurements with which to check frame clearance before you invest in parts...


I haven't checked yet but I've heard from a couple people who have the same bike that they are very happy with their 650b conversions. I've checked the website and will start measuring and looking for parts soon


----------

